#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  How to increase internet speed!!

## delhi86.kumar

*how to increase internet speed*With windows Vista you have noticedthe slow internet speed. The web browsing and downloading speed is very slow as compare to previous versions of windows. You can open the same sites in windows XP and server 2003 with the normal speed.
Follow the given steps to increase theVista browsing speed:
First go to Advance tab in Internet Explorer and turn off the TLS (Transport Layer Security) encryption option. Here to fix problem with some secure pages turn on the SSL 2.0 (Secure Sockets Layer) feature and click Ok button to close it.
Follow the major fix for this problem:
In windows Vista, the TCP autotuningfeature is enabled by default. Some web servers do not respond properly to this feature, so it appears that some sites open with very slow speed.
To use this feature, you will need to be logged into your computer with administrative rights.
First click on Start button and type CMD in Run option then press Enter.
At Command Prompt, type the following command and press enter.
netsh interface tcp set global autotuninglevel= disabled
This command will disable the TCP autotuning feature. Now close the command Prompt and restart your computer after any changes to go into effect.
You can easily restore these setting by typing the following command at Command Prompt.
netsh interface tcp set global autotuninglevel= normal Now close the command Prompt and again restart your computer after any changes to go into effect.
back to home





  Similar Threads: High speed networks and internet High speed networks and internet by william stallings How to enable or fast the internet speed(window trick) Turbo Speed for Internet, UC Browser 7.8 for Android Release

----------

